# Making buttermilk from scratch



## inchrisin (Aug 2, 2015)

I need to make some buttermilk, but I don't have any on hand right now.  All I've got is ultrapasturized milk and time on my hands.  Is there a way to culture milk and make it into buttermilk.  What would happen if I cover some milk with a coffee filter and let it breathe for a few days?  I've also heard that apple juice is good at helping culture lactobacillus.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Addie (Aug 2, 2015)

inchrisin said:


> I need to make some buttermilk, but I don't have any on hand right now.  All I've got is ultrapasturized milk and time on my hands.  Is there a way to culture milk and make it into buttermilk.  What would happen if I cover some milk with a coffee filter and let it breathe for a few days?  I've also heard that apple juice is good at helping culture lactobacillus.  Any thoughts?



Everything you ever wanted to know about making buttermilk.

How to Make Buttermilk | The Prairie Homestead


----------



## inchrisin (Aug 2, 2015)

Addie said:


> Everything you ever wanted to know about making buttermilk.
> 
> How to Make Buttermilk | The Prairie Homestead



Sounds like I'm not going to get away with starting a culture on my own then....


----------



## Addie (Aug 2, 2015)

inchrisin said:


> Sounds like I'm not going to get away with starting a culture on my own then....



I understand wanting to do it "from scratch." But keep in mind, unless you have to money to cover the waste when things go wrong, and you have to start from scratch again, keep in mind, that when working with food from animals can be dangerous unless you really know what you are doing. There are very few foods of the veggie or fruit type that can give you salmonella born poisoning like animal products. I don't want to discourage you from trying to make your own food, just asking you to be careful.

There are many folks here who grow and can their own veggies and fruits every year. It gives them a great sense of satisfaction to produce their own food and feed their families through the winter months with their own labors. Even if you live in the city, you can still grow your own food and can it. Take a deeper look at the "_Prairie Homestead_" site. She has a lot of ideas on how you can produce your own food and do it safely. Good Luck.


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 2, 2015)

If you just need some buttermilk to make a recipe, the quick and easy way is to add a little lemon juice to milk.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 2, 2015)

Warm it up, but not boil, then add couple of spoons of lemon juice. It is not going to be exactly like buttermilk from store, but very similar product. Depending on why or what you're try tondo it might work.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 2, 2015)

For baking you can make a buttermilk substitute with a tablespoon of apple cider vinegar added to each cup of milk.  Just stir and allow to thicken/curdle.


----------



## Addie (Aug 2, 2015)

Saco Foods makes a Buttermilk Culture that you can add to water or even milk products to have cultured buttermilk. It is an excellent product and saves a lot of time of running to the store for a quart of it already made. And considering you get more liquid product in the end, it is more cost effective. 

I would suggest you take a look at their site and seriously consider purchasing this product. http://sacofood.wwwss16.a2hosted.com/wp-content/uploads/Layer-7.png


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2015)

Addie said:


> Saco Foods makes a Buttermilk Culture that you can add to water or even milk products to have cultured buttermilk. It is an excellent product and saves a lot of time of running to the store for a quart of it already made. And considering you get more liquid product in the end, it is more cost effective.
> 
> I would suggest you take a look at their site and seriously consider purchasing this product. http://sacofood.wwwss16.a2hosted.com/wp-content/uploads/Layer-7.png



I keep a tub of their buttermilk powder in the fridge for recipes.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 2, 2015)

*making buttermilk from scratch*



Andy M. said:


> I keep a tub of their buttermilk powder in the fridge for recipes.




I kept mine on top of the fridge, then after a couple years I read the label, that said,"refrigerate after opening."

It is a great product to have on hand.


----------



## Addie (Aug 2, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> I kept mine on top of the fridge, then after a couple years I read the label, that said,"refrigerate after opening."
> 
> It is a great product to have on hand.



I have a small whisk and it is just the right size to mix the buttermilk powder to a smooth liquid. Looking at the Saco Foods site, they suggest that you mix their product with your dry ingredients. I am sure they found that it works in their test kitchens, but I am still not convinced. I would rather make it a liquid first. That way I know it will reach all of the dry products. Any one else have this concern, or am I just being a nut about it?

And Dawg, I opened mine and had it in the cabinet for about two months. Then I read the label also. But my cabinet was in the back hall and it was winter time. So I don't think there was any deterioration of my can. 

So to all who buy this product: PUT IT IN THE FRIDGE AFTER OPENING IT! Or the Food Police will track you down and take your buttermilk product away from you! I  just looked at the can all over the label for the warning. Of course it was on the lid. Your hand is covering it when you first open the can and when you put the cover back on. No wonder we miss the notice. Go figure!


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 2, 2015)

I actually used the powder last night to make our biscuits, also just a few days ago. Both times I made the mix the first thing, mixed it just a bit, then let it stand while I put together the rest of my mixes.  Right before adding the buttermilk mix, I stirred it again as there were still lumps and they finished dissolving right away so think I'll be doing that from now on. 

BTW, I don't see why adding the powder in with the dry ingredients wouldn't work as long as you give it a good mix.  You have to do that anyway if you are adding salt, baking soda/powder, etc.  Obviously the last 3 ingredients have to get distributed equally or your recipe wouldn't come out right.  You could always add it in with sifting, either thru a sifter or by putting thru a wire mesh colander, if you are worried about lumps.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2015)

medtran49 said:


> I actually used the powder last night to make our biscuits, also just a few days ago. Both times I made the mix the first thing, mixed it just a bit, then let it stand while I put together the rest of my mixes.  Right before adding the buttermilk mix, I stirred it again as there were still lumps and they finished dissolving right away so think I'll be doing that from now on.
> 
> BTW, I don't see why adding the powder in with the dry ingredients wouldn't work as long as you give it a good mix.  You have to do that anyway if you are adding salt, baking soda/powder, etc.  Obviously the last 3 ingredients have to get distributed equally or your recipe wouldn't come out right.  You could always add it in with sifting, either thru a sifter or by putting thru a wire mesh colander, if you are worried about lumps.



I believe the directions on the tub recommend adding the powder to the dry ingredients and water to the wet ingredients rather than trying to make liquid buttermilk to add to the recipe.


----------



## Addie (Aug 2, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> I believe the directions on the tub recommend adding the powder to the dry ingredients and water to the wet ingredients rather than trying to make liquid buttermilk to add to the recipe.



I was looking at some of the recipes at their site. And every one that required liquid, they recommended adding the product to the dry ingredients and not creating the buttermilk with the water. But being me, I of course have to do everything the hard way.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 3, 2015)

I have used buttermilk powder and just whisked it thoroughly into the dry ingredients.

Inchrisin, I wouldn't recommend trying to culture ultra pasteurized milk. I have done it and had to throw away the results. I would also only culture something with a known culture. That being said, I'm pretty sure you could use a small amount of sour cream as a starter for buttermilk. I make quark and the instructions for that are to use buttermilk or sour cream as a starter.


----------



## Addie (Aug 3, 2015)

taxlady said:


> I have used buttermilk powder and just whisked it thoroughly into the dry ingredients.
> 
> Inchrisin, I wouldn't recommend trying to culture ultra pasteurized milk. I have done it and had to throw away the results. I would also only culture something with a known culture. That being said, I'm pretty sure you could use a small amount of sour cream as a starter for buttermilk. I make quark and the instructions for that are to use buttermilk or sour cream as a starter.



+1. I understand that she wants to be able to learn how to do things from scratch. But sometimes it is best to leave it to those who do it for a living. Any time you are working with a product that comes from an animal, you really have to be careful. Food poisoning is very unpleasant and can be deadly at times. 

I do admire her for what she is trying to accomplish and learn.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 4, 2015)

Let me begin by saying I haven't been to The Prairie Homestead's site that Addie cited but it has been a very, very long time since I purchased commercially-made buttermilk.  I make my own.

Here's what I do:  I mix together 2 3/4 cups of whole milk, 1/4 cup heavy (or unwhipped whipping cream) and 1 cup buttermilk.  Mix to be certain is it well-combined and uniform.  Put it in a bowl, covered with plastic wrap, and let rest on your counter for 24 hours.  Less time if your house is warm.  Pour into a quart jar and refrigerate.  Save 1 cup to make more.

The first time I made this I had to use buttermilk from my market but I haven't had to since then.

This makes the most wonderful buttermilk and keeps a long time.  I don't know how long it actually lasts because it gets used up way before it gets a chance to spoil.

One of the things I appreciate about doing this is that, as I continue to make batches, the "additives" that are in the initial 1 cup are diluted down to nothing.  Read the label on the cartons in the market.  In buttermilk?  Yep.  Even in buttermilk.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 4, 2015)

Katie H said:


> Let me begin by saying I haven't been to The Prairie Homestead's site that Addie cited but it has been a very, very long time since I purchased commercially-made buttermilk.  I make my own.
> 
> Here's what I do:  I mix together 2 3/4 cups of whole milk, 1/4 cup heavy (or unwhipped whipping cream) and 1 cup buttermilk.  Mix to be certain is it well-combined and uniform.  Put it in a bowl, covered with plastic wrap, and let rest on your counter for 24 hours.  Less time if your house is warm.  Pour into a quart jar and refrigerate.  Save 1 cup to make more.
> 
> ...



Katie,

I really appreciate this information.  I'm not sure I could use enough buttermilk to keep this process going.  Do you know if it is possible to freeze the cup of buttermilk saved for the next batch and make up a new batch a month or so down the road.

Thanks, B


----------



## Addie (Aug 4, 2015)

Katie H said:


> Let me begin by saying I haven't been to The Prairie Homestead's site that Addie cited but it has been a very, very long time since I purchased commercially-made buttermilk.  I make my own.
> 
> Here's what I do:  I mix together 2 3/4 cups of whole milk, 1/4 cup heavy (or unwhipped whipping cream) and 1 cup buttermilk.  Mix to be certain is it well-combined and uniform.  Put it in a bowl, covered with plastic wrap, and let rest on your counter for 24 hours.  Less time if your house is warm.  Pour into a quart jar and refrigerate.  Save 1 cup to make more.
> 
> ...



Thanks Katie. If I had known this recipe when I was married to my second husband, you can bet I would have been making it by the gallon. He LOVED buttermilk and unfortunately, here in Eastie at the time, the supermarkets only sold it at Christmastime. He was a dyed in the wool Southerner. A Hillbilly Southerner. He even loved to clog dance. 

And you are right. I have looked at the back of the buttermilk we get up here. It is not even real buttermilk. All chemicals. Why am I not surprised. I have never drank it, but I have used it in making biscuits and other foods. It does make a difference in the flavor. But unfortunately for me, I just don't have a need for it that often. So I rely on the Saco Foods product that has been mentioned here.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 5, 2015)

Aunt Bea, you can freeze it! I haven't done it yet since I rarely have real buttermilk on hand, but I just bought a quart and will freeze up any I don't use right away since I'm one of those "quart per annual quarter" people, if I use even that much. I've seen sites that say how to freeze in 1/2 cup or 1 cup portions, but this post on "thekitchn.com" shows freezing it in 1 Tbsp. portions with an ice tray. Her point is that you can take out how many Tbsp. you need for a recipe. Good thinking!




Katie H said:


> ...One of the things I appreciate about doing this is that, as I continue to make batches, the "additives" that are in the initial 1 cup are diluted down to nothing.  Read the label on the cartons in the market.  In buttermilk?  Yep.  Even in buttermilk.


Ah, but not all buttermilks are created equal. I buy *Kate's Homemade Buttermilk* in my local store (most of the grocery stores around me sell it) and it's special. Just buttermilk. And some of those good acidyphile good enzyme guys. That's it. So good for baking, but don't make me drink it! 

From Kate's website: Kate's rich, creamy buttermilk is pure buttermilk, made the old-fashioned way... from the churns of Kate's delicious homemade butter.

A thought just occurred to me:  Are YOU "Kate"?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 5, 2015)

Addie said:


> ...I have looked at the back of the buttermilk we get up here. It is not even real buttermilk. All chemicals...


Addie, you're buying the wrong one. Spend the extra $$ and get the "real buttermilk". If you like buttermilk for baking or drinking, Kate's Buttermilk is the real deal. Every store by me sells it, but Market Basket is the cheapest, of course.


----------



## Caslon (Aug 5, 2015)

After watching "How It's Made" TV show, I never realized that the process of making butter yielded a lot of excess liquid, which they sell as buttermilk, or goes into their ice cream.  I never realized that's how buttermilk is made. My dad liked it, growing up on a farm like he did.  I don't care for the stuff myself.


----------



## dcSaute (Aug 5, 2015)

I home make butter just to get the real buttermilk - which I use for pancakes / waffles.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 5, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> A thought just occurred to me:  Are YOU "Kate"?




No, I'm not Kate, but that's what Buck used to call me.

Unfortunately Kate's Buttermilk isn't available in our area.  Glad you have it where you are.


----------



## inchrisin (Aug 7, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> I kept mine on top of the fridge, then after a couple years I read the label, that said,"refrigerate after opening."
> 
> It is a great product to have on hand.



I did the same here.  I wonder if keeping it in the fridge will help prevent it from clumping up.  I threw about half of it out because I couldn't get it to break apart and mix into my cooking.


----------



## inchrisin (Aug 7, 2015)

dcSaute said:


> I home make butter just to get the real buttermilk - which I use for pancakes / waffles.



How?


----------



## dcSaute (Aug 7, 2015)

How?

- to use buttermilk in pancakes/waffles
or
- how to home make butter?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 7, 2015)

inchrisin said:


> I did the same here.  I wonder if keeping it in the fridge will help prevent it from clumping up.  I threw about half of it out because I couldn't get it to break apart and mix into my cooking.



If you don't use buttermilk very often it might be better to buy the packets.


----------



## Addie (Aug 7, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> If you don't use buttermilk very often it might be better to buy the packets.



This is the first time I have seen this product in packets. Only the nice little round can. Looks like a promising product.


----------



## inchrisin (Aug 9, 2015)

Not too pricey either: Amazon.com : Saco Foods, Buttermilk Powder, Cult, 3.2 Oz  : Powdered Milk : Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## inchrisin (Aug 13, 2015)

dcSaute said:


> How?
> 
> - to use buttermilk in pancakes/waffles
> or
> - how to home make butter?



How to make butter?


----------



## dcSaute (Aug 13, 2015)

making butter at home is a very simple process - there are many many ways to do it.

I use a stand mixer with a whisk and heavy cream from the supermarket.

put the cream in a bowl, whip slowly at first until it froths, then increase speed until you get butter.

you will see the cream go to whip cream, then over beaten, then grainy, then lumpy and now you have to be careful because as the butter 'falls out' of the cream you're left with the watery whey aka (real) buttermilk and if you don't slow the mixer down it spatters all over.

there a zillions of videos etc.
here's one
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmin9PBXP_g


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 13, 2015)

dcSaute said:


> making butter at home is a very simple process - there are many many ways to do it.
> 
> I use a stand mixer with a whisk and heavy cream from the supermarket.
> 
> ...



That is a great thing to make with kids.  For some reason it amazes kids that you can make certain things at home and butter seems to be one of those things!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 13, 2015)

When I was in third grade, we made butter.  Our teacher put cream in a jar, and we all took turns shaking it until it turned to butter.  Then we ate it on crackers.  Of course, then we had to write about our "experiment".


----------



## taxlady (Aug 13, 2015)

I had a South African boy friend who didn't believe that you could make butter at home, so we did. He was completely boggled that it worked.


----------



## Addie (Aug 13, 2015)

I did that with my girl scouts. They each had to bring an empty jar that could hold a pint minimum and another one for the buttermilk. The troop provided the salt. They got to take the butter home much to the surprise of their parents. And with the buttermilk, a recipe for buttermilk biscuits and/or pancakes went home also. The only drawback was they didn't want to share "their" butter with their siblings. Parents were okay, but not the other kids in the family.


----------

